# RAF Davidstow Moor (Pic Heavy)



## hydealfred (Oct 10, 2010)

I know RAF Davidstow Moor has been posted several times on DP, however, it is one of my favourite sites so here is my take on this truly atmospheric airfield. 

I have mixed some well known buildings with some lesser known parts of the airfield. 

Brief history is that RAFDM was open from late 1942 until 1945. It is the highest airfield in the UK at 294 metres and as such suffered badly with low cloud and fog. Coupled with this it was built near the highest part of Bodmin Moor, Brown Willy, pilots had to be very careful when flying in times of poor visibility. A Douglas C-47 did in fact crash into the high ground near the airfield. 

The airfield was used by Coastal Command who flew Wellingtons, Warwicks, Beaufighters, Hudsons & Walrus to name a few. Operations included attacking U-Boats and Air Sea Rescue. 

I have stood on the runway approaches to the airfield on more occasions than I can remember. I can visualise the returning aircraft coming into land, maybe flak damaged and with wounded aboard, it all happened on this high windswept airfield. 

There is a superb museum based near the airfield, The Davidstow Moor RAF Memorial Museum, admission is free and it is well worth visiting if you are in the area. 

Thanks to Atlantikwall and AIX for help in identifying the buildings shown in the post. The shots were taken in June & October 2010. 

Sub-station







Fabric Store 






Turret Repair Shop 






Bombing Teacher Building 






Internal View 






Turret Instruction Building 






Electrical remains wthin the Turret Instruction Building 






Drying Room 






Pyrotechnic Store 






Air Raid Blast Shelter 






Air Raid Blast Shelter with Turret Instruction & Bombing Teacher Buildings behind 






Control Tower - the small white building behind is a Night Flying Equipment Store 






This area within the Control Tower was used to house flare guns 






A view from the Control Tower Watch Office of the high ground near the airfield. Not conducive with flying in poor visibility 






View from Control Tower balcony 






T2 Hangar Base 






Approach to Runway 304 






Bulk Fuel Storage Installation Aviation 






Aircraft Dispersal Pan 






Aircraft Dispersal Tie Down Point 






T2 Hangar Base 






This is possibly a base for approach lighting (Totem) although not confirmed 






Runway Lighting remains 






Machine Gun Butts 






Bomb Dump access road 






Bomb Dump road and structure 






Bomb Dump structure 






Remains of the runway drainage system which still works after a fashion following heavy overnight rain 






I can vouch not to get this orange stuff on your shoes 






Bulk Fuel Storage Installation Aviation 






This structure is in the field on the approach to Runway 304. Not sure what it is 






The Davidstow Moor RAF Memorial Museum and memorial stone 






Flying continues to this day - Jabiru UL - G-RODG 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## El Supremo (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice one fella  (always had a soft spot for Beaufighters) Like the pic of the view from the control room balcony, looks like a poster on the wall with a torn bottom edge, and made me think must dig out Led Zep 4 for a listen


----------



## Wallsey (Oct 10, 2010)

You have seized in these photograps a real feeling of "If There are Ghosts They are Here"

Thank you

Wallsey


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 10, 2010)

Fabulous site and report, Alf. There's something really atmospheric about these high, windswept airfields...especially when you imagine how busy and full of movement they must have been during WW2.
Nice to see the moor ponies too. Cheers.


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 11, 2010)

great pics and a great write up and explanations


----------



## sYnc_below (Oct 13, 2010)

Brilliant report - Thanks


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 14, 2010)

Excellent work.
You know what all the things are that I didn't when I made my inept post on Davidstowe.
Thanks for the education,things I thought had just sort of ended up there turn out to be of great relevance, a real beaut of an eye opener.
Many thanks superb stuff.


----------



## horrocks (Oct 14, 2010)

Excellent report and superbly atmospheric (and well composed!) photos. Looking forward to visiting this site one day soon.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 14, 2010)

Excellant report as per usual Hyde,well done


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments - I appreciate it


----------



## jindivik (Oct 16, 2010)

Cracking pics well done


----------

